# 12v Switch - What Does It Do?



## Senator

Hi All

We have a small panel in our van that includes the two light switches for the washroom lights (room and shower cubicle), a 230v power socket and another switch with indicator LED that I just cannot work out what it does :?: 

See the picture below.

The switch in question is the one to the right and you can see the small LED beside it. Note that the switch is on the 'off' position and the LED is lit. Putting the switch in the normal 'on' position the LED goes out. It could be that the switch is just mounted upside down?

It is nothing to do with 230v, and is only live when the Sergeant control unit is switched on - in otherwords the vans 12v system is 'live'.

Behind this panel is the fridge so it is not easy to see where the wires go to.

I just cannot work out what this does? It doesn't seem to connect to anything associated with the TV which is in a cupboard above the fridge.

Anyone got any ideas :?: 

The van is a 2006 Bessacarr E745 Elegance.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## GerryD

Have you asked the question on the Swift Talk forum?
www.swift-talk.co.uk
Gerry


----------



## drcotts

The fact that it has a warining light on indicates that it is turning something on that you coulnt otherwise see so its not a light or socket. 
Do you have a mains heater. Bieng next to the 230v socket it may be turning on an electric element (some can be retrofitted) in the water/space heater


----------



## csmcqueen

The led can be connected either way so yes could be back to front it may be on then down to off :roll: you can use these switches for 230v but you cannot use the led then.

But to be honest, it could be connected to a thousand things (within reason) I would pop the frame off unscrew switch and see if you can chase wires, hopefully you will be able to trace whats on the end


----------



## Senator

drcotts said:


> The fact that it has a warining light on indicates that it is turning something on that you coulnt otherwise see so its not a light or socket.
> Do you have a mains heater. Bieng next to the 230v socket it may be turning on an electric element (some can be retrofitted) in the water/space heater


Thanks for suggestion.

This seems to be only associated with 12v and although we have a Trumatic heating system with electric heating this is 230v. There wouldn't be a 12v option or retrofit would there :?:

I don't think there is any connection between the switch and the socket next door.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Spiritofherald

My van is an Elddis but I have a switch in the hab area that over-rides the bathrrom light, ie with this switch off the bathroom light is inoperable. I've no idea why it was ever deemed necassary but maybe yours is for the same thing?


----------



## chrisda

we have an autocruise and we have a switch like this alongside our plugs,we have to switch this on for our fridge when on 240vlt ,hope this helps


----------



## MikeH

*12v switch*

Could it be for a heater in the water tank?
Mike.


----------



## Senator

Spiritofherald said:


> My van is an Elddis but I have a switch in the hab area that over-rides the bathrrom light, ie with this switch off the bathroom light is inoperable. I've no idea why it was ever deemed necassary but maybe yours is for the same thing?


I am confident that this switch has no effect on any of the lighting :!:

As I don't know what it does I always leave it in the 'off' position (LED not on) and all the lights work :roll:

Mark


----------



## Senator

chrisda said:


> we have an autocruise and we have a switch like this alongside our plugs,we have to switch this on for our fridge when on 240vlt ,hope this helps


That was feasable due to the switches close proximity to the fridge/freezer. However, it has no effect on the fridge in any way - I just checked!

The fridge does have heated shelves (beleave it or not) to get rid of condensation drips, but this is switched on from a switch on the fridge panel.

I have also checked the fridge manual and there is no mention of any additional switch needed for 230v operation. The fridge is a Dometic unit.

We also have a Dometic air con unit and again there appears to be no connection.

Still baffled :roll:

Mark


----------



## davidmac

Hi you think the switch has nothing to do with the TV but could it be for powering the ariel booster.
Regards David


----------



## rosalan

Has someone fitted a fan behind the fridge?
My fridge must have the 12v on to work at all; any possibilities here?
As there is a warning light attached, it would seem to control something for which you need a reminder.
Ask the previous owner!
Alan


----------



## Grizzly

When our Bessacarr E530 was new ( Feb 2007) we had many problems with the leisure battery flattening because, among other things, the 12 v system was on permanently and this meant the reversing camera monitor and the rest of the AV system.

When we drew this to Marquis and Swift's attention a switch was fitted that turned off all the 12v systems in the van. This seemed to do the trick. I understand that this switch was made part of the design in subsequent models. Perhaps this is what you have ?

We also have a couple of luggage labels that hang from 12v appliances as they charge etc saying "12v SWITCH IS ON" to remind us to turn it off. If we don't then the blue glow of the reversing camera monitor reminds us when we turn off the lights.

G


----------



## Senator

rosalan said:


> Has someone fitted a fan behind the fridge?
> My fridge must have the 12v on to work at all; any possibilities here?
> As there is a warning light attached, it would seem to control something for which you need a reminder.
> Ask the previous owner!
> Alan


Hi Alan

Thanks for your suggestion.

I agree about the warning lamp - it must have some significience.

However, I don't think it (the switch) is anything to do with the fridge :?: It works perfectly with this switch off or on.

I am sure someone with a similiar van or other 06 Bessacarr 700 series will come along and make me look an idiot!

Mark


----------



## Senator

Grizzly said:


> When our Bessacarr E530 was new ( Feb 2007) we had many problems with the leisure battery flattening because, among other things, the 12 v system was on permanently and this meant the reversing camera monitor and the rest of the AV system.
> 
> When we drew this to Marquis and Swift's attention a switch was fitted that turned off all the 12v systems in the van. This seemed to do the trick. I understand that this switch was made part of the design in subsequent models. Perhaps this is what you have ?
> 
> We also have a couple of luggage labels that hang from 12v appliances as they charge etc saying "12v SWITCH IS ON" to remind us to turn it off. If we don't then the blue glow of the reversing camera monitor reminds us when we turn off the lights.
> 
> G


Thanks Grizzly

Essentially the Sergeant control panel has this feature. It isolates all the 12v system in the van. I keep this off when the van is not in use to save any unnecessary drain on the battery.

If this mystery switch is on and the lamp is lit, when I turn off the 12v's at the Sergeant panel the LED slowly goes out.

Mark


----------



## pomme1

I suspect a tank heater.


----------



## Biglol

A tank heater me also thinks


----------

